# to feel at home



## mikasa_90

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei sapere questo idioma in Romeno:

1)to feel at home= sentirsi a proprio agio


Multumesc


----------



## jazyk

A se simţi ca acasă.

E non è un idioma, è un'espressione o idiotismo. Sei sicuro di essere italiano?


----------



## mikasa_90

Scusa ma non si chiamano idiomi?

 Sono italiana


----------



## jazyk

No. Consulta questo dizionario.


----------

